# If you could meet Xenon what would you say?



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I want this thread to be a complement thread. Nice things only. He is the only reason you are here.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

I







to him..


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

"I lowered my cholesterol".


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd punch him for stealing my life away to the internet.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

> I'd punch him for stealing my life away to the internet.


LOL


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

ternitzer said:


> > I'd punch him for stealing my life away to the internet.
> 
> 
> LOL


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

id ask for some of those "free caribes"


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

say "sup" and walk away


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

id tell him i have good news...

i just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

lol :laugh:


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

Serrapygo said:


> "I lowered my cholesterol".


 very funny


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

By switching to Geicko. LOL







That might not be how you spell it but I have had a few to many tonight.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

call him a sissy cause he drinks bud light then buy him a beer


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

" Is that a banana in ur pants or are you happy to see me?"


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> I'd punch him for stealing my life away to the internet.


 true that... awsome website Xenon


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ask him whatever happened to my 401K and health benefits package.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

actually i'll ask him for some advice since i want to start a message board on my own web site.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i would say "yo xenon you rock!" then bust out my guitar and execute a kick ass solo.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i'd make him drunk. gonna buy him stacks of Red Horse stong beer!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

camotekid said:


> i'd make him drunk. gonna buy him stacks of Red Horse stong beer!


 Oooh...not wise. You would get ass raped so fast you wouldn't know wether to sh*t or wind your watch.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> camotekid said:
> 
> 
> > i'd make him drunk. gonna buy him stacks of Red Horse stong beer!
> ...


 he will unleash the Fury!!! huh


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would say "where the f*ck are the p-fury decals"


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I would thank him for a Great Piranha Site.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

If you could meet Xenon what would you say?

whats the deal with those decals, did you forget to contact the printer?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

hey


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn puddjuice are you ever due is talk about xenon..dude calm down..lol..enjoy the site..


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

nude pics please.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> damn puddjuice are you ever due is talk about xenon..dude calm down..lol..enjoy the site..


 I think someones on the over protective site


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I'd ask him how he liked that sh*t? right after I belted him in the nuts.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Serrapygo said:


> camotekid said:
> 
> 
> > i'd make him drunk. gonna buy him stacks of Red Horse stong beer!
> ...


this is true.. everytime I talk to him and he is trashed hes always trying to suck my dick. no lie.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

"Howdy partner"


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Id ask him if snakeheads are illegal in Canada?


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

if i can be a staff member!!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

What time is that keg party at your place going to start?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I'd ask him if he likes everyone kissing his ass all the time.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I'd say, "sup, dawg"


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Kory said:


> I'd ask him if he likes everyone kissing his ass all the time.


 hahaha yeah too many ppl do that, I would never do that i made this site an all but an handshake and a slap on the backs all im giving him. Xenon has no need for tolietry anymore all that tongue action plenty clean


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Kory said:


> I'd ask him if he likes everyone kissing his ass all the time.


 Actually he does like hearing compliments after all the sh*t he gets in email or threads of spam posted about how much his site sucks and crap like that. It helps him know that the members in general like the site. Also helps improve the site.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

id also ask if he was a virgin


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

"Do you like Toast and Peanutbutter"
I love it.
also
"have you ever fucked a monkey with a rake handle"


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

"Hey sexy".

-I do like some compliments, yet not excessive ones. 
-I dont try to get Drew to allow me to perform fellatio on him when drunk.
-I would however appreciate a good kick in the balls.
-If you said "what up", Id say "what up" back.
-Nitrofish: I forgot. Have I fucked it up?
-I dont know whats up with the decals
-I dont have hoodies.
-ABB: Make the call.


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

i saved alot of mney by switching to gieko(sorry i can spell)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'd ask him how much 2 + 2 is. Cause he certainly don't add up.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

Xenon is the pimpest


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Meet Xexon. Well First We'd have to smoke some dubes. Then check out my AWESOME fishtanks, and watch my fish and frogs kill sh*t while drinking real beer (canadian Beer) Then Go out to the Dirty Halifax Bars and go pick up women. And if he doesn't want to, I will go to the bars and Xenon can stay home and play mariokart.







Ahhh I'm Drunk.....


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

"Can you hear me now ? "

"GOOD !"


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

> -I dont try to get Drew to allow me to perform fellatio on him when drunk.


rofl..


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Being the Mexican I am, Id Nod.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> -Nitrofish: I forgot. Have I fucked it up?


 e-mail [email protected]

im sure he would live to talk to you :laugh:


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

If I could meet Xenon in real life....WAIT I have, actually I'd say Mike let's see that driftwood you're selling me tomorrow......









Seriously, Mike's a cool guy and if you want Pudd, MAYBE I can get you his autograph


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

'xenon you aint my baby's daddy'


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

I would heart punch him. I'm a bad ass like that.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

xpac said:


> If I could meet Xenon in real life....WAIT I have, actually I'd say Mike let's see that driftwood you're selling me tomorrow......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cool but weak.









Wanna come tomorrow to look at it?


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

I would ask him "how do you eat *your* resses peanut butter cup?"


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I would apologize for puking in the hallway of his old apartment building


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

I would cup his testicles and say "The left one is smaller than the right."


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

.......I lost 25lbs on the subway diet............









also i would ask him if he wants some "mcdonalds"????


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

"bumble bee tuna"


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> "bumble bee tuna"


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

~SUNshine~ said:


> I'd give him a hug and kiss and say, "Dam your sexy.........and awesome site!!!!"


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I'd say "I'll give you 5 bucks if you act like a chicken."


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I would say: "hey what's going on Mike?" *shake his hand* and then most likely something about lets go to a bar :laugh: .


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

"the truck did not sesscuede in breaking throught the wall of melted chocolate chips inside the bank"


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

illnino said:


> "the truck did not sesscuede in breaking throught the wall of melted chocolate chips inside the bank"










Are you trying to say SUCCEED??









Damn maybe our public schools do need a bit of sprucing up...


----------



## Pseudotropheus (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey Crazyklown, remember your not past the 8th grade yet?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

slylie said:


> I would ask him "how do you eat *your* resses peanut butter cup?"


 What would you do for a Klondike Bar :laugh:


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > I would ask him "how do you eat *your* resses peanut butter cup?"
> ...


 hungry? why wait? grab a snickers!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> illnino said:
> 
> 
> > "the truck did not sesscuede in breaking throught the wall of melted chocolate chips inside the bank"
> ...


 hahahahaaha spelling sucks


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Pseudotropheus said:


> Hey Crazyklown, remember your not past the 8th grade yet?


 I'm not?! sh*t going to be a sophmore this year is gonna be tough.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Pseudotropheus said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Crazyklown, remember your not past the 8th grade yet?
> ...


 ya same here


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i would only have one thing to say to mike....


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> i would only have one thing to say to mike....


 lol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> i would only have one thing to say to mike....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> i would only have one thing to say to mike....


 He doesnt cheat on Nate...good lucking getting that.


----------



## burningman (May 24, 2004)

i would smile then run away :nod:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > i would only have one thing to say to mike....
> ...


 little do you know.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)




----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > lemmywinks said:
> ...










hehehe


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

id say thankyou


----------

